# Character change after 2200 miles?



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

Well, i have now topped 2400 miles, and in the last 200 miles the car has changed! It has become noticeably louder under acceleration (so much so, a friend could hear it half a mile away accelerating up a hill in Oxfordshire), and it has got REALLY quick! I mean, it was quick before, both manual and auto, but now, in manual it is like it has taken some red bull - it flies! Now i imagine this is because everything is bedding in, and losening up.

I just wondered if anyone else has noticed the same?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mine's like Rita Queen of Speed off the blocks

big lambo (640?), had a sniff at the lights in Canary Wharf on Sunday, but didn't fancy the challenge


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

I have similar miles on clock and know how you feel, I have put it down to me getting to know the limits and more confident to let loose.

Still getting to grips with manual mode, a bit jerky at times but think I'm changing up to early. Love the blip when changing down. getting the Y-pipe fitted soon so will enjoy the sound even more.


----------



## thoob (Nov 14, 2008)

Mines at 2400 and for sure, feels much better now than it ever has. Also been told that Its not likley to be properly run in till around 6000........


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

when the exhaust pipes start to soot up it gets louder for some reason, well it has on both my evo's thats all i know.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

thoob said:


> Also been told that Its not likley to be properly run in till around 6000........


Ah, what pleasures we have to come...


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

6000 service next Monday. I quite like the noise as standard. Quiet when sat idling and low speeds (clonk, clonk, clonk ...) then floor it and it howls like a banshee. Passed a Skyline owner on a run round we were doing and he says the noise is excellent. Then my son video's me going through Brunnchen on the famous one-way toll road and held the camera pointing at the trees after I disappeared up the hill so as to capture the noise of it pulling away.... No other cars around so a great audio clip. And I passed the noise test there too....


----------

